# Red tide info?



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a trip planned to Cape San Blas and Indian Pass on the 29th this month. I have heard reports of Red Tide in the area. The FWC map show counts of "very low" to "not present", but then it also says that there have been reports of extensive fish kills at the cape... which is it? Anyone live down there or visit recently that could share their info? Thanks.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I sent someone an email & asked them. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Am on Cape San Blas now. Been here a few days. Will be staying a month.

There is some talk of Red Tide. I have not seen any dead fish on the beach.

The water temp is about 77 and the fishing is slow. We have fished only about 8 hours in 2 days. Caught some nice whiting, a small pompano, a few small flounders, some small jacks and a few pin fish. No pussy cats which is fine by me. Heard one guy caught two black drums. Everyone i talked to said the fishing has been slow.

Using pompano rigs, one ounce sinkers and fresh peeled shrimp. Hope things improve as the water temp drops. If anyone know or learns more please post. Thanks, David


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Went fishing again today, or tried to anyway. I have a gas cart and can cover lots of beach. Many dead fish and lots of flies on them. I'd say in a few thousand yard of beach I saw a few hundred dead fish. Not good.

Fished for 45 mins. The flies were unbearable. No birds, no dolphin. No signs of life. No fish dinner!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh man....that's not good. Hope it gets better quick.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got back from the Cape a few hours ago. The red tide was bad from just south of Port Saint Joe marina up to Mexico beach. Lots of dead fish on the banks. South of there was all good. Indian pass and the Cape were fine with no signs of red tide. The north wind was blowing some of the dead fish to the south end of the bay but the red tide isn't that far south.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

I only know what i saw. Lots of dead fish, lots of flies, no birds. Nobody catching fish.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hear Panama city had it last couple of weeks.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I was down the weekend of the 12th for a reunion, stayed on the cape right by the trading post. Walked a few miles gulf side two days, saw no dead fish, talked to a few guys fishing that said werent catching much, only ladyfish. But several of my friends that still live there were saying it's been bad, I just didnt see signs. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Fwc app gives you the report.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow... keep that away


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Red Tide all over Destin .


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Red tide showed up in Navarre yesterday as well. I checked every public access this morning, and there are dead fish from #1 to #12 on Navarre beach. Hope they get this cleaned up quickly. One guy was standing in the water, fishing this morning. I laughed and asked if he was catching anything...while he was walking around dead fish washing up on the surf.


----------

